# Pull/Pour Through Technique



## lsg

I just saw this on YouTube and thought it was really neat.


----------



## earlene

She won a well-deserved first place in the Regular category in the May Soap Challenge Club.  
 I am amazed, not only by her soap making skills and gorgeous soaps, but her videography set-up in to die for!


----------



## TheDragonGirl

That looks absolutely excellent, she did a great job. And its the best video about the pull through method I've seen, I'm considering trying it.


----------



## DeeAnna

She does a good job of creating beautiful designs as well as making stellar videos. Nice!


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I think I’ve watched all of her other videos, but had not seen this one. She makes such pretty, fun soaps. It’s super helpful for a newbie that she gives her soap recipe with every video.  She may not always use the same recipe, but the one I made was very stable at the point just before emulsion.  Thirty minutes into soaping, it had barely changed at all.  I started thinking that maybe I had left out the lye!


----------



## dibbles

One of my favorite soap makers. Her videos are so elegant, and her soaps are amazing.


----------



## Relle

Great video. I'm just getting into acrylic pouring, getting supplies together. Looks like it can cross over into soap .


----------



## dibbles

Relle said:


> Great video. I'm just getting into acrylic pouring, getting supplies together. Looks like it can cross over into soap .


Acrylic pouring videos can be mesmerizing. A lot of the pouring techniques can translate to soap. Have fun exploring the paint side!


----------



## KiwiMoose

Hot tip - I just bought these silicone egg poachers for $2, and cut patterns in them - I thought I might try them out as  pull through.  As yet untested but will post results once i try it - maybe tomorrow?


----------



## earlene

I have never seen silicone egg poachers!  Looks like a great plan, *KiwiMoose*.


----------

